# Plays Of Our Lives (video behind the Shaq Trade)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J6qcFatDTYs&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J6qcFatDTYs&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

lmao I saw this last week. Greatest part was when the old man was like YOU *******S DIDN'T EVER DO ANYTHING TO HELP HIM and lunges at them lmao, and Kerr and MD are laughing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

should have shown the part where shaq says "you can take me into a room and examine me if you want"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> lmao I saw this last week. Greatest part was when the old man was like YOU *******S DIDN'T EVER DO ANYTHING TO HELP HIM and lunges at them lmao, and Kerr and MD are laughing.


lol yeah, I like the whole sequence. 

"You just stood there? You didn't try to save him?"

D'Antoni: Uhhhh, no...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

HAHAHA nice video


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol

That was classic.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, awesome ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jammin said:


> lmao I saw this last week. Greatest part was when the old man was like YOU *******S DIDN'T EVER DO ANYTHING TO HELP HIM and lunges at them lmao, and Kerr and MD are laughing.


That was the best part!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice, very amusing!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Very funny! :lol:


----------

